
Concord man accused of not returning VHS rental 14 years later - _nh_
http://www.wsoctv.com/news/local/man-arrested-for-not-returning-freddy-got-fingered-vhs-from-2002/177186020
======
chrisbennet
How does the statute of limitations work in this situations?

